# Nice creek muskie



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Decided to take the Jon boat out first time this fall landed this beautiful creek muskie on a Medusa... good to get out n get some fall muskie action...


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great day, nice fish.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a very nice fish congrats 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice fish, congrats and thanks for sharing the lure.


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats on the fish!

The Medusas have been a hot bait so far this year in Ky.
I was fishing with my wife a few months ago and had just landed two muskies on a medusa. She said, why don't you have more of those baits....
So, I remedied that problem really quick!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on the fish , it has awesome markings on it .


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome fish! Caught in Ohio or WV? Just curious, but you don't have to disclose if you don't want to.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

just curious how do you work this bait? just reel in like a buzzbait or twitch/walk the dog action? or both?

Reason I ask, someone i know made a bunch of similar lures but smaller versions...i have a tackle box full of them and never used them.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

You work a medussa like a bulldawg. Curious White, how do you not fall out of your Jon boat throwing a large lure like a medusa?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------

